# Underbody clean and protect in Midands ?



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can get the underside of my 370Z cleaned and protected ? I live in the West Midlands (near Wolverhampton).

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...v=2&ie=UTF-8#q=chassis+cleaning+west+midlands
http://www.dinitrol.co.uk/ClassicCar/TreatmentCentres.aspx


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

My fault. Slightly incorrectly worded first post.

Can anyone *RECOMMEND* a place to get the underside of my car cleaned and protected. Wolverhampton area ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I would recommend talking to Russ at Midlands Car Care in Walsall.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ADW111S said:


> I would recommend talking to Russ at Midlands Car Care in Walsall.


wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

why??


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

There's some ramps in Brierley Hill, try Motorhoist on Facebook or their website! It's about £15 an hour but you can hire tools ect as well. Took my mini down last week to give it a clean and underseal


----------

